# Fiberglass/gelcoat repair near Austin...



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Travis Rimel said:


> Need a recco, any suggestions?


McNeil Marine - near Volente on Lake Travis. Here is the thread of the restore I did on my Kenner center console and McNeil did all of the glass work:









Kenner 18v - my other project


While this isn't "micro" I figured some of you would like to see this project since you are boat addicts. Plus, this is a shallow drafting 18' boat - I actually fish this thing pretty skinny. I mentioned in my Beavertail thread that one of the reasons I chose the "new to me" B2 was that is...




www.microskiff.com





I also recently had them patch the Power Pole holes in the stern of my Whipray. Color match was spot on and came out great.

Action Marine on 620 does only mechanical work, no fiberglass.


----------

